# New Dachshund Puppy Owner - Normal behavior?



## ottoMAN1587 (Jan 29, 2009)

I just brought home a 4 month old (today actually!) Dachshund. He is lovely, but i have a few questions about his behavior:

1) Upon bringing him home, I took him right to the grass -- did not go pee or poo. I then fed him dinner, took him out within the hour, and then every 2 hour after that -- STILL did not go to the bathroom. Since it's so cold out, he just shivered, and wrapped himself around my legs and hopped to be picked up. Is this normal? It is now day 2, I took him out 1st thing in the AM -- no bathroom, fed him, took him out nO BATHROOM -- but when he got into his crate, he poo'd! Is this just nerves?

2) He woke up around 2 am this morning, scratching, moving around -- i took him out, no bathroom. So i took him out, and he slept with me like a BABY - no heavy breathing or movement -- JUST KISSES! (Was this a bad move?)

EDIT: He has also done it again in the crate! I've noticed when I put him in the crate, and leave the room, he will poop in there. What is a solution for this?!

Any ideas on these guys?

Please answer soon!

Thanks!


----------



## Moonshadow (Nov 9, 2008)

My first question is where did you get your puppy?

If he came from a reputable breeder at 4 months old he should have been exposed to things like grass and he should have been started on housebreaking. Even if he was in a kennel situation he should have had an indoor area and an outdoor area.

If you got him from a pet store or a backyard breeder who kept him in a cage for most of his life then his actions are normal for this poor type of upbringing. Given that he pooped in his crate after being outside multiple times would lead me to think that he's used to doing that in his cage. Most puppies, if given the chance, will keep where they sleep clean. Even if they are raised completely indoors they would be provided a place to sleep and a place to potty. That type of set up starts the housebreaking.

This isn't an easy breed to housebreak to begin with but I think you should see him having accidents in the house rather than going in his crate if he were started off properly.


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Moonshadow said:


> My first question is where did you get your puppy?
> 
> If he came from a reputable breeder at 4 months old he should have been exposed to things like grass and he should have been started on housebreaking. Even if he was in a kennel situation he should have had an indoor area and an outdoor area.
> 
> ...


That all sounds correct. I'll just add that if the crate is too big for him, he will go to the bathroom in it. If the crate is big enough that he can poop in an area of it and then comfortably stay away from that area while sleeping, then it's too big.


----------



## ottoMAN1587 (Jan 29, 2009)

i received him from a close family friend..they said he is from a pet store, which is why im assuming he keeps going in his crate.

Any tips on what I can do to "stop the bleeding" so to speak? He doesn't even go near the grass...

I have been taking him out frequently (every half hour), with hope that he will HAVE to go sooner or later outside!

He pooped in the crate, and i scolded him for doing so (nothing major, just a stern BAD BOY, and a short time out)


----------



## Beethoven (Jan 25, 2009)

My pup is the same way. When I'm around and he's in his crate, he's very well behaved, but when I leave the room I usually come back to a dirty crate (even if someone else is in the room with him. Whenever I leave he just goes!). You have to learn to break him out of the habit, so start using a word to associate him with peeing or pooping outside of his crate. When you get outside, say a word you want to associate with him going (I use potty, some people use things like get busy). When you bring him in and he goes in and area you don't want him to, use the word(s) you used when he was outside to let him know that's not where he's supposed to go (like "no potty!" or "No getting busy!"). As always, when he ends up going in the right spot, praise him and treat him. It's mostly about you though, you have to be persistent and treat him properly according to what he's done.


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

ottoMAN1587 said:


> i received him from a close family friend..they said he is from a pet store, which is why im assuming he keeps going in his crate.
> 
> Any tips on what I can do to "stop the bleeding" so to speak? He doesn't even go near the grass...


If he's from a pet store, that probably means he's from a puppy mill and is the product of poor breeding and has poor genetics. I hate to say this but you may be setting yourself up for a lot of problems over the next 10 years. There was a thread a few days ago on here about a doxie from a pet store actually that you will want to read. I'll see if I can find it.

Edit: Here is the thread: http://www.dogforums.com/19-first-time-dog-owner/44432-urgent-new-dachshund-owner.html



ottoMAN1587 said:


> i received him from a close family friend..they said he is from a pet store, which is why im assuming he keeps going in his crate.
> 
> Any tips on what I can do to "stop the bleeding" so to speak? He doesn't even go near the grass...
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonshadow (Nov 9, 2008)

I've never had this situation so these are just ideas for you that may or may not help. Someone who is more into rescue and dealing with dogs from bad situations will probably be more help to you.

Make sure that his crate is small enough that if he goes in there he can't get away from it. Naturally puppies will want to be clean so if you have him in a crate that's large enough for him to potty in one end and sleep in the other end he's just going to keep doing it. 

Odd as it may sound....perhaps next time he poops in his crate take the poop and put it out in the grass. At this point he has no clue, he's most likely pooped in a cage for his entire life. If you can get the smell outside where you want him to go maybe he'll start to get the idea? It can't hurt.

Try very hard to get him to go while he's outside. You may have to go out constantly with him and even carry him around when you go back in so he doesn't have the chance to go anywhere else but outside. When he finally goes out there throw the biggest party for him that you can (without your neighbors thinking you have completely lost your mind! LOL) Be sure to have treats and toys with you and make it the best time he has ever had once he does it. 

I think if you can get him crated in a small enough spot so it's absolutely not comfortable at all for him to go in there (perhaps take the bed/blankets, etc out so if he pees it's not getting absorbed into them. Make it a very bad place for him to go...if he can go in there without getting it on himself and being dirty he's not going to stop. For now when he's out of the crate I'd either be carrying him around or have him on a leash with you so he can't go in the house and spend as much time as possible outside till he finally goes.


----------



## ottoMAN1587 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks moon!


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I am sorry, I do not have any tips, but I have a comment and advice about dachshunds. I had a dachshund most of my life and when people say they are hard to housetrain, they are not kidding. My dog was never reliably housetrained (my parents had 4 kids under 4 at the time, not the ideal time to get and train a puppy) and she had accidents in the house her whole life. If it was wet, raining, snowing, anything she would not go potty outside, she would wait until we brought her inside (that shivering with the sad eyes, hard to resist!) and go in the kitchen.

My point is, you are doing the right thing by seeking help. You want to get this right or you will be cleaning up piles and puddles for 15 or so years. Good luck!


----------



## ottoMAN1587 (Jan 29, 2009)

Exactly what she does! Shivers all the time, and still has not gone outside. i fed her about 1/2 hour ago as well...

What am I to do? Weeweepads?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Get her a coat/sweater for cold weather.


----------



## ottoMAN1587 (Jan 29, 2009)

He just did it again...and this is after I made his crate exceptionally smaller, to where he could only sit down!

Ate lunch, I took him out 15 minutes after, FOR 15 minutes...nothing.

The minute he comes back in, he poos in his crate.

Is this a dead end? I don't know what more I can do since Ive been walking him every half an hour on the clock?


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Jun 5, 2008)

Can you tether him to you instead of leaving him in the crate?

He seems to think the crate is an appropriate place to go. So don't leave him in the crate if he hasn't gone recently outside.

Or maybe he's getting a reaction out of you by going in the crate? When he goes in the crate, what do you do? You should show no reaction, put him in a secure space where he can't see you, clean up the mess (and use an enzyme cleaner), then let him back out without saying anything positive or negative.


----------



## OwnedByColby (Jan 29, 2009)

ottoMAN1587 said:


> What am I to do? Weeweepads?


Absolutely NOT. I Do NOT Recommend Pee Pads. All They Do Is Confuse The Pup, And Make Him Even Harder To Train. Doxies Are Hard Enough Already, Yes? 

My Pom Pup Didn't Poo Nor Pee Outside For The First 24 Hours Of Arriving, And When He Did He Did In His Crate. I Was Worried But It Only Happened Once And Now He's Happily Going Outside (Gotta Stay On Top Of It Though)!

Another Thought I Had Is What If His Poo-Ing When You're Not Around Is Separation Anxiety? Although You Did Just Get Him. Hmm. Either Way, I Highly Suggest Getting A Smaller Crate As Others Have Suggested.

Good Luck!


----------



## ottoMAN1587 (Jan 29, 2009)

He does only poo when I am not there...and it's been 2 days now.

That is odd.

But the crate is incredibly small. I have one with a divider installed so you can adjust size...this one is a bit bigger than his own body.

So trying Wee wee pads wont help at all?


----------



## OwnedByColby (Jan 29, 2009)

ottoMAN1587 said:


> So trying Wee wee pads wont help at all?


Not Unless You Have Some Sort Of Serious Miracle.


----------



## ottoMAN1587 (Jan 29, 2009)

Fair enough lol.

And when would one say this fight is a dead end battle? How many days of coming home to a crate full of poo can one take?

Can he be trained?


----------



## OwnedByColby (Jan 29, 2009)

ottoMAN1587 said:


> Fair enough lol.
> 
> And when would one say this fight is a dead end battle? How many days of coming home to a crate full of poo can one take?
> 
> Can he be trained?


Haha.

I Feel Your Pain, But Don't Give Up. There Is Hope, Trust Me, With The Right Tools. Of COURSE He Can Be Trained! I Wish I Could Give You More Advice But Try Research, Research, Research. 

Best Of Luck To You And Your Puppy Days Journey!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Try this. After you feed him.. keep him with you for half an hour to an hour. Be watching him, keep him on your lap so he wont go potty, and then take him outside and go for a short walk to get things moving. If he goes outside, treat him and praise the heck outta him. After he goes outside the first couple of times and gets all that praise, he's gonna catch on really quick that that is where he wants to go. If it's too cold to take him out (I know all about this being in MN) either get him a sweater and some booties for while your out, or substitute the walk with some good play inside- but keep your eye on him for ANY sign of needing to potty, then take him out. This worked very well for our dog- she will do anything for a treat. Also, if he goes in his crate, and you aren't there or don't catch him in the act- DON'T scold him cause he will have no idea why he's being scolded. Only scold if you catch him in the act so he knows exactly what it was that he did wrong. And don't get too frustrated! He will learn


----------



## Zack_the_Mouse (Oct 2, 2007)

Try placing some of his poo out side and then walk him around the poo. It worked for my Dashie. 

I took almost 4 months for Ivy to learn to potty outside and she was about 8months when we got her.

Just keep trying.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Jun 5, 2008)

ottoMAN1587 said:


> Fair enough lol.
> 
> And when would one say this fight is a dead end battle? How many days of coming home to a crate full of poo can one take?
> 
> Can he be trained?


I know it's frustrating and difficult. It will take a while. He needs to learn the rules of your house. 

He needs to have some successes.

Just keep working the situation the right way. And no matter how much it angers you, don't show reaction near the dog. And don't let him see you clean it up.


----------



## ottoMAN1587 (Jan 29, 2009)

I believe it's definitely seperation anxiety...

Anytime he is in the crate, he barks, cries, and then goes to the bathroom.

How is there a fix for this?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

ottoMAN1587 said:


> I believe it's definitely seperation anxiety...
> 
> Anytime he is in the crate, he barks, cries, and then goes to the bathroom.
> 
> How is there a fix for this?



It's just gonna take a little time. You MUST get him to go outside at least once. Do whatever you can to make him hold it for awhile so he will have to go really bad- then go for a short walk. He will catch on very quickly after treating and praise, but right now he doesn't know that you want him to go potty outside. Our puppy was the same way. She had no clue she was supposed to go pee in the snow. At the breeders they had indoor potty pads, so the cold and snow was totally new for her.


----------



## ottoMAN1587 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have been taking him out every half hour on the hour for yesterday and today. My biggest worry is that when I go to class for college during the day (4-5 hours), and he is in the crate, he will just continue to soil it every single day, and even worse, LAY in it every day. That cannot be healthy with all of the bacteria. I said it earlier, the crate size is EXTREMELY tiny, he's only 7 pounds, and the crate is just longer than his body, so I don't know why he is still doing this -- will this subside eventually? 

The seperation anxiety continues: And what about during the night? The only way he does not bark/whine is if he sleeps with me in my bed. I dont want to do this as it's unhealthy and develops territory problems. How do I overcome this obstacle? (Keep in mind, my parents are living downstairs.

Also, I have tried smearing his poo on 3 seperate spots outside our house -- I have to force him onto grassy areas with snow, he will just walk on the sidewalk and straddle my legs otherwise.

I have been trying to get him to go just ONCE on the grass, because after that, we're ok!

My biggest worry is his constant soiling when he is in the crate and away from me though...

That will turn into a stinky mess every day. I can't deal with that...


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Jun 5, 2008)

ottoMAN1587 said:


> I have been taking him out every half hour on the hour for yesterday and today. My biggest worry is that when I go to class for college during the day (4-5 hours), and he is in the crate, he will just continue to soil it every single day, and even worse, LAY in it every day. That cannot be healthy with all of the bacteria. I said it earlier, the crate size is EXTREMELY tiny, he's only 7 pounds, and the crate is just longer than his body, so I don't know why he is still doing this -- will this subside eventually?
> 
> The seperation anxiety continues: And what about during the night? The only way he does not bark/whine is if he sleeps with me in my bed. I dont want to do this as it's unhealthy and develops territory problems. How do I overcome this obstacle? (Keep in mind, my parents are living downstairs.
> 
> ...


If he's not going in the house except for the crate, then the crate is a place he feels OK to do his business. Play with him. Keep an eye on him. Don't let him out of your sight until he does need to go, and when you see those signs make sure he gets outside. He should be tethered to you. Literally.

If he goes once in the grass, it won't be fixed. This will take reinforcement. Lots of reinforcement. Don't think the issue will just disappear after that.

And five hours alone is probably too long for a four-month old small breed dog to hold it.

Eventually he'll be fine.

Don't forget: Dachshunds are notoriously difficult to potty train. And he came from a less-than-ideal background, making it doubly hard.

There is no quick fix. This is going to take some time.


----------



## ottoMAN1587 (Jan 29, 2009)

so HE JUST DID IT AGAIN....

and this time, my dad was fed up. My little backstory was my dad was against having dogs in the house, and i actually convinced him to let me have this one and take care of him. He was actually loving him until this started today...But after seeing him go to the bathroom every time I left the room, he's had enough.

The dog is going back to it's original owner.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

ottoMAN1587 said:


> so HE JUST DID IT AGAIN....
> 
> and this time, my dad was fed up. My little backstory was my dad was against having dogs in the house, and i actually convinced him to let me have this one and take care of him. He was actually loving him until this started today...But after seeing him go to the bathroom every time I left the room, he's had enough.
> 
> The dog is going back to it's original owner.


 If you will get rid of a dog, because it isn't housebroken in 2 days, then PLEASE don't get another dog. Get a pet rock or something. No dog is perfect, and EVERY dog will have SOME kind of issue that will take longer than 2 days to fix. Get something inanimate. Living creatures have personalities, quirks and issues that need training more than 2 days.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Jun 5, 2008)

I was afraid this was going to happen. 

But why was he left alone in the crate AGAIN? 

I guess it doesn't matter now.

But let me second spotted nikes. The dog is in a totally new environment. You wouldn't have seen his true personality for a month at least. And probably not even for longer. If you're giving up this early into it, you're not ready to be a dog owner.


----------



## ottoMAN1587 (Jan 29, 2009)

Again, it was not my decision. I would have endured whatever it took to keep him...I'm crying as we speak. I live under my father's rooof


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

I own 3 dachshunds, all puppymill rescues, and all raised in cages their whole lives well into their late years. One is 12, and I just received him a few months ago. The others are 5 and 8. Dachshunds CAN be house-trained, and I successfully trained mine in a very short period of time. It takes consistency and patience. Yes, they are a little bit more difficult, in SOME CASES, than other breeds, but they aren't impossible to house-train. 

That dog is 4 months old, and came from a puppymill. Give it a chance. It's never known anything other than living in a cage, in its own filth most likely (welcome to the world of puppymills, where pet stores get their puppies). So it thinks going in its cage is correct, and all it has known since birth. You have to teach this dog otherwise. But without patience and consistancy, it won't work.

And also, puppy pads are a fine tool to use in training a dog to go to the bathroom. No idea where the other poster learned differently, but they are sometimes a good tool to use to train a puppy to first use those, and then transition to going in the yard. I've used them in a couple of my guys, before transitioning to using the bathroom outdoors.

However, if after only two days, the puppy is now forced to go back to the original owners, please do not get another dog. Even once you have moved out, because even from your posts, it sounded as though you were getting very fed up, very quickly. And in a puppy, especially one with a bad start in life, it takes PATIENCE (and lots of it) and lots of consistency. Not shipping the dog off only 2 days later because it's pooping in its kennel.



> My little backstory was my dad was against having dogs in the house, and i actually convinced him to let me have this one and take care of him.


And that was the first mistake. The dog should've never been brought into the home if everyone wasn't agreed upon having him. Instead, you brought in a puppy when your dad didn't want him there in the first place, and that puppy was doomed from the beginning.

I feel for the puppy. What a lovely start to it's sad little life.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

ottoMAN1587 said:


> Again, it was not my decision. I would have endured whatever it took to keep him...I'm crying as we speak. I live under my father's rooof


This is a pet store puppy which means crating may not work for him since he's used to peeing and pooing on himself. You'll have to try something other than crating. Perhaps tethering him to you and taking him out as soon as you think he's going to go. This unfortunately will take more than 2 days. If your dad is so set against him because he's not already train you should give him up and not get a dog until you make the rules.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

ottoMAN1587 said:


> Exactly what she does! Shivers all the time, and still has not gone outside. i fed her about 1/2 hour ago as well...
> 
> What am I to do? Weeweepads?


The times I have used pee pee pads... eww. I used them for my second Aussie and a couple of time with my first papillon (who was 4lbs. when we got her). Every time they peed on them, the urine would go straight through. I would not recommend these at all. They are disgusting and are basically telling the puppy it's ok to pee in the house.

Puppies take time to potty train. Two days is not enough time at all.


----------

